# Bio: Nothing Special. But needs a name



## WingDog (Mar 10, 2011)

Name: Zachary
Age:  20
Sex:  Male
Species:  Border Collie
Height: 5'8
Weight: 120

Appearance
- Hair and fur:  Black and white, medium length.
  - Markings:  White fur going between eyes and down back halfway then splitting off in opposite directions down the tail, Black fur around eyes and ears, black fur along top of tail stopping before reaching the tip. Has a tattoo, but not gona say what it is or where it is : )
  - Eye color: Light blue with a hint of green


  Behavior and Personality: Generally very shy, but once you get him talking itâ€™s hard to make him stop. Loves to run and play. Refuses to fight, but does not stop him for standing up for what he believes in. Likes to chew on stuff, carries his favorite chew toy in his back pocket.


Likes: Hockey, Cars, Chess, Dressing his best, Movies, Hanging with friends and photography.


  Dislikes: Deep water, Fighting, Heights

History:  Born and raised in Colorado, parents are divorced. Lives alone with his cat. Not much to say.

---

---

Clothing/Personal Style:  Wool coats, Unusual ties and a fedora. Loves to sport a Red Wings jersey
Goal: Move out and live by the ocean (Ironic yes?)
Profession: 
Personal quote: Did you know that cats can make one thousand different sounds and dogs can only make ten? Cats, man. Not to be trusted
Theme song: â€œHeroâ€ by Skillet
Birthdate:  4/4/1990

Favorite food: Hot Wings and Garlic
Favorite drink: Mtn. Dew or Mikes Hard
Favorite location: The mountains or the beach
Favorite weather: Cold, Snowy
Favorite color: Red and Green

Least liked food: Vegetables 
Least liked drink: Apple Juice
Least liked location: Boring, flat, dusty places
Least liked weather: HOT! 

Favorite person: N/A
Least liked person(s): Fred Phelps and the Westboro baptist church
Friends: As many as possible
Enemies: Try not to have them
Significant other: No one yet
Orientation: Straight


----------



## WingDog (Mar 10, 2011)

So I also need a name a couple things I have listed are

Aaron
Zachary
Aden
Ari
Matt

But I am horrible with that kind of thing. So help would be great.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2011)

I love the name Zachery, Zac for short is adorable and fits the character :3

Good luck with the name!


----------



## WingDog (Mar 11, 2011)

lol thanks, I liked Zach as well, since it was the name my parents originally had planned for me.


----------



## anniekitty (Mar 15, 2011)

Aden and Aaron are awesome too. 
Zach is also a pretty awesome name. Never met a Zach I didn't like.


----------

